# Was Fred Flintstone's Pet "Dino"...a chicken ?



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

This is an interesting observation (speculation) from _*Live Science*_ about Dinosaur Eggs:
*http://www.livescience.com/28863-dinosaurs-nested-like-birds.html?cmpid=520697

*









  
-ReTIRED-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, we may never really know.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

anythings possible lol


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You think that's weird, biologists today are trying to reverse engineer a dinosaur from chickens. I wrote about it a while ago in this article:  Jurassic Chicken: The Resurrection of Dinosaurs


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> You think that's weird, biologists today are trying to reverse engineer a dinosaur from chickens. I wrote about it a while ago in this article:  Jurassic Chicken: The Resurrection of Dinosaurs


That is weird


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> This is an interesting observation (speculation) from Live Science about Dinosaur Eggs:
> http://www.livescience.com/28863-dinosaurs-nested-like-birds.html?cmpid=520697
> 
> 
> -ReTIRED-


I have always said my chickens looked dinosaur-like!!! I swear it... Something about their stance and their face... Maybe their eyes.... Just always brings to mind a picture of a Dinosaur!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't recall where I read it but there are a growing number of scientist's that are leaning towards the idea that many dinosaurs were feathered as opposed to having a leathery type of outer covering.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

No
I replied simply no but the forum police won't let me say just no.

But no.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, some of the carnivorous dinosaurs have been found with feather imprints, particularly the ones coming out of China right now. There have been some with stiff feathers and some with down feathers like you'd see on a silkie. It's put new interest in the cold-blooded vs warm-blooded dinosaur debate. Interesting stuff.  Either way these dinosaur bones actually look very bird-like and the dinosaur to bird evolution theory has been around since the 1800's. (I also wrote about that if anyone cares to take a gander feel free: 
What is the Theory of Dinosaur to Bird Evolution) 
PS I think the "gamey" breeds look very dinosaur-like. I can't help but think so every time I see one!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Why is this in incubation and hatching? Just a question.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Why is this in incubation and hatching? Just a question.


I moved it to general chicken talk, hope that helps


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

But then there's this:


----------

